# 40 and so many questions - I need your help



## LuckyStarIsHere (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,

I just posted a thread in the POF forum. I thought that I would post here and may be get the feedback from all of you 40 and + with low amh. I would appreciate your feedback, I need your feedback.

Thank you for your attention,

The thread is there: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267329.0

-----

Hi to all,

This is my first post after I registered yesterday. Yesterday was very devastating, my world scrambled down.
Last week I was happy, giggly, turning up for my first appointment at the clinic for what I thought would be just a simple procedure ...how naive ... after all I have regular period, I am fit, being 40 could not be that big of a deal. 
During that visit I had a blood test for amh done and a scan. I did not feel like going to the toilet and I genuinely thought that my bladder was empty, alas it was not, and they were not able to see my ovaries during the scan.

Yesterday I received a devastating call from the doctor when I was announced that I had low amh 0.7 and that virtually I had no chance. During this call I was not given any hope. I am waiting for the results to arrive in the post.

My partner and I did not have a good vib during our first consultation. Also, I had been frustrated during the scan, after I suggested that I go to the toilet, that I was not given that opportunity. After chatting to some people here yesterday evening and reading online, I am wondering whether amh alone can be a used as a single indicator. 
Also, I understand that my outcome are very bleak at 0.7 but I was given no hope whatsoever and I was left wondering whether the clinic is just not interested in treating people like me to protect their success rate rather than really look into my case and advise me, on those options that would be out there and what next we could be looking at. I am feeling extremely frustrated .

I have so many questions and no answers at this point ... can you please help, every little bit will help :

1/ In terms of tests - which one should I be provided to get a complete picture and a real assessment of what my options and probabilities are. As you can see I have not had much done, only amh so far.

2/ I am wanting second opinion. I am considering changing clinic and turn towards a clinic that would deal with low amh cases?
I was told in chat by other FF members about Create and Lister. I read about mild IVF which sound like a good option in my case since I would not be responding to IVF drug stimulation or so poorly, and I was quite inclined toward Create. But I am reading some comments/feedback and I am wondering whether it would be a waste of time. Lister seemed to be recommended. 
Is there any other clinics which we should consider? what are your recommendations?

3/ Partner (37) is suggesting that I take stimulants and continue TTC at home at the same time whilst we try to sort out clinic and stuff. We read about clomid, I am wondering whether this could help, or whether any other stimulating drug could help. I made an appointment with the GP for this purpose. Would the GP be able to prescribe stimulation drugs?
What can the NHS do for us? 
For e.g for the additional screening and tests that we should be looking at.

4/ If really we are facing the worse what are the other options that we may want to consider? Donor egg? surrogacy? adoption? Any feedback and input welcome.

Thank you and best wishes to all


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear LuckyStarIshere
Sorry, I don't have any experience personally of POF or low AMH but I just wanted to say that I am sorry that you had such a bad experience at your clinic. I think it is a bit early to give up hope - I would certainly recommend going to another clinic for a second opinion.  Re tests, Daisyg has done a really good list on the "Starting Out - Investigations" board of FF.

When I started out on the IVF trail, my FSH was OK (I've never had an AMH test) but I was given very low chances because of our long history of ttc unsuccessfully (we were "unexplained" - and still are!).  By my third cycle, the odds being quoted were virtually zero - but look at my profile to see what happened.  My advice is to go for it, even with low chances, as long as you feel up to it physically, emotionally and financially.  It's all a bit of a lottery really, and you may be as lucky as I have been.  If not, at least you will know you have given it your best shot, and if it doesn't work with your own eggs, then, as you say, there are always other options.  Hang on in there.  

As far as clomid is concerned, if you do want to go along that route, I would think that you would be better to try it under the supervision of a fertility specialist rather than a GP.  It does have potential side effects, and it is recommended that you are scanned to monitor your response.  I don't think most GPs would be able to arrange this directly.

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Luckystar - please read some of my other posts - did not want to repeat it all here, but also see my story in my signature. Don't waste anymore time...

Basically low amh does not mean it is the end, but you have as much chance of falling pregnant naturally as with ivf or artificial insemination etc. Look at angelbumps fertility protocol for the correct supplements to take. Start taking DHEA (read up on it to see if you have any of the conditions which prohibit you taking it). I self medicated. Look at options for fertility treatment - I have mentioned some different protocols like harvesting eggs over a period or gentle stimms/monitoring through scans then natural sex etc. IVF may not be the way to go.

Check that you do not have any auto immune issues - read up on the board for more info- but maybe just take some baby aspirin in the meantime. There are several blood tests to check for this.

I don't know your history, so maybe add to your signature to give people more info to help you.

good luck
Moo


----------

